

MacRuby 0.9 is released - steveklabnik
http://www.macruby.org/blog/2011/02/24/macruby09.html

======
melvinram
Release notes: [http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/macruby-
devel/2011-Feb...](http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/macruby-
devel/2011-February/007227.html)

Looks like lots of bug fixes and strong focus on stability.

A few resources for learning MacRuby:

* <http://peepcode.com/products/meet-macruby>

* <http://www.manning.com/lim/>

* <http://www.macruby.org/documentation/tutorial.html>

------
koudelka
I hope MacRuby finds its way into Lion. I used it a few revisions ago and it
was quite solid.

~~~
steve19
I doubt it will be included. It does not need to be included. You can build a
self contained .app using macruby_deploy.

~~~
steveklabnik
There's been persistent rumors that MacRuby will replace Objective-C as the
Blessed Holy Language of Apple.

~~~
travisjeffery
Haha, that's ridiculous. I've never heard such rumors but if I had they would
be up there with 2Pac releasing a new album.

~~~
frankdenbow
It is highly likely that 2pac will have another album out (that guy works
hard!)

There is very little chance of this happening, although I hope I'm wrong.

------
jrnkntl
Is there any headway on MacRuby on iOS since September?
<http://iflipbits.com/post/1101983568/macruby-soon-on-ios>

------
barredo
complete release notes:

[http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/macruby-
devel/2011-Feb...](http://lists.macosforge.org/pipermail/macruby-
devel/2011-February/007227.html)

